# location of block testing agency



## plumb ready (Sep 29, 2011)

I took the block test in kansas in 1985 for master plumber and have lost the certificate does anyone know how to get in touch with the agency that did testing at that time to get a copy


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumb ready said:


> I took the block test in kansas in 1985 for master plumber and have lost the certificate does anyone know how to get in touch with the agency that did testing at that time to get a copy


 




Please post us an intro in the 'introduction' section. Tell us years in the trade, licenses held, etc.


----------

